# Looking at a vintage Craftsman table saw



## Hound Dog (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all, I have been lurking around here for a few days and just joined. I used to do some exotic woodworking, but sold all my tools and now I want to set up my shop again. My first order of business is a table saw. I could go out and get a new one, but I am a real sucker for old tools. I prefer a heavy, American made tool over Chinese aluminum any day. I wish I could buy something commercial grade, but I don't plan to use the saw very much, and I really don't want to spend a lot of money. I am just setting up the shop for an occasional fun project and a little "around the house" project saw. So, I don't need anything amazing, but I would like something that is capable of tight tolerances, because I like to do fine work. I came across a Craftsman model 103-21041 that looks like it's in very good condition. He wants $150 for it, and that is certainly within my budget. So, I am wondering a few things. 

I really want a good quality, tight saw. Am I looking at the right thing? 

This saw is an 8" model, but I've read that it can take a 9" blade. Anyone know if that's true?

I have read that the older Craftsman saws can have kind of flimsy fences, but that it varies from model to model. What is the fence like on this model?

The seller says this saw is in great condition, but I know that even on a machine that looks good, there can always be parts that are worn enough to affect the performance of the machine. If I go to look at this saw, I likely won't have enough time to sit there and fiddle with it all day, so I need to know what to look for. I can bring a micrometer, but I just don't know what to look for. Can anyone tell me what the most important parts to check are? I know that with a machine like this, I will likely end up needing to put some money into it once I get it apart and tested, but I would like to know I am at least getting something that will work for me until I have the time and money to start upgrading parts. And I don't want to get into a machine that needs more repairs than it is worth, or something that requires a major part which is no longer available. I have already looked through the parts catalog, and it seems like there is still lots of parts availability, but I know there are certain parts which aren't available. Any tips on this would be most appreciated. 

Thanks for taking time to read this!
HD


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

How about this... carefully mark a line on a piece of scrap parallel to the factory edge and have him cut it on the saw in front of you.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd stick with a 10" model*

There's a ton of blades in 10" and these are the industry standard. 
Older Craftsman saws, contractor style with the motor out the rear and belt driven are in this same price range. The separate motor allows for upgrading if necessary. The 2 main draw backs are poor dust collection and lousy fences and you can work around these issues. Rigid, Jet and Rockwell made some decent contractor type saws.

The next type of saw has a built in motor usually a universal brush type that is louder. Aluminum tables are common on these. Craftsman made a motorized 12" saw, in the '80's. I have 3 of them and they have an induction motor, quiet and powerful. If you can find one of those I'd get it. I got my last one for $180.00 off Craigs List.

The latest style is a hybrid saw, a smaller version of a cabinet
saw with less HP. Starting around $700 or so. Good dust collection ,reasonable power 1 3/4HP and usually good fences.
You have to account for money spent upgrading an older saw with a lousy fence vs. a newer saw with all those features built in. I found a Craftsman 10" hybrid 22124 for $486 on closeout, but now discontinued. 

You may find an older cabinet saw on Craigs List that needs refurbishing and 220 volts, but guys here have turned them into beautiful machines.  bill


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Did a little searching on OWWM and found this
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=6416
Looks like a pretty solid machine but I really haven't any idea what it would be worth. :smile:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$150 seems pretty steep for one of those. I bought one for $40 last year, and see them in that range frequently....it works but is nothing to write home about. It'll also be harder to fit an aftermarket fence on a smaller saw like this.

IMHO you'd be better off with a 10" full size American made contractor saw. There were thousands of the US made Emerson Craftsman (113.298### or 113.299###) and Ridgid contractor saws (TS2412, TS2424, TS3612) that typically sell in the $100-$200 range. They're a standard size with a NEMA 56 frame motor. Many parts are interchangeable between them, and many aftermarket items are easily added.


----------

